# Frog Morton's Cellar Review



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

Frog Morton on the Bayou was the first pipe tobacco I smoked, and has continued to be my mainstay smoke. I have been DYING to try this new blend since it came out though, and with the onset of fall I have been smoking my pipe more, so I finally placed an order.

"_Frog Morton put barrel stave cubes in this mellow, stave-aged latakia blend - both in casks and cans - to infuse it with a unique whiskey character at once delicate and rich.. He considers this skillfully crafted, beautifully balance mixture to be the stellar achievement of his well-stocked cellar_"​
Aroma - This stuff honestly smells like heaven, upon opening the tin the aroma is whisky is definitely present but not overpowering.

The Smoke - Very true to the Frog Morton series, fans won't be disappointed. The whisky and latakia mingle playfully, the flavor is buttery smooth with just enough bite to satisfy English/latakia fans. Aromatic or not, who knows, but it certainly isn't what I would consider to be an aromatic... the whisky merely sings harmony in this blend while the familiar flavors of Frog Morton shine.

Bottom line, if you're a fan of the Frog Morton series and/or appreciate a fairly mild English blend, definitely give this a try! I think I've found a new every day smoke


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice review - I have a tin of this all jarred and ready to roll!

Only problem is that it sits next to my jar of Pembroke, of which I am particularly besotted.


----------



## tylernim (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you think the wood block actually serves it purpose? Or is it just an extra bit of flair?


----------



## Pipelighters (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm no fond of the Latakia in it...but many friends swearby it as their favorite tinned tobacco.

PipeLighters


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

tylernim said:


> Do you think the wood block actually serves it purpose? Or is it just an extra bit of flair?


Love this blend! I think the wood block is simply marketing. It smells great though.


----------

